# Dolor de Cabeza por ciertas frecuencias



## Fierros (Jul 12, 2007)

Hola... no se si han notado algunos u no lo notaron nunca...

A MI no se porque, PERO AMI Tengo problemas con un sierto tipo de frecuencia que mi Jefe no detecta al oido...

lo que me pasa... es que en un TV cuando se prende, siento un ruido masomenos asi....


PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....

bueno.. eso es un dolor de cabeza, al parecer yo solo noto ese molesto PIII.
pero quiero saber PORQUE!!!!?????

ahora.. mi jefe se compro un generador de frecuencia... a todo esto me empeso a doler la cabeza cuando lo quiso probar con un probador de flaybacks que el armo... apreta ese odioso pulsador y la frecuencia cambia y me empieza a doler peor la cabeza... alguien me puede explicar porqueee????

gracias!


----------



## mabauti (Jul 12, 2007)

Tu jefe es sordo a esa frecuencia (me imagino que tendra 40+ ). Platicale el inconveniente para que lleguen a un arreglo.


----------



## Fierros (Jul 12, 2007)

nono es que el lo sabe... pero... no entiendo osea.. la frecuencia de la tele.. la escucho yo .. mi viejo no mi vieja no y ni mi hermana... no entiendo nada! y mi jefe tampoco entiende como lo puede escuchar :S


----------



## 207324 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sabes ahora que lo mencionas tambien puedo oirlo pero nunca me molesto siempre pense que era normal. He notado que ese ruido dolo esta presente en los televisores con TRC.

Creo q una forma de escuchar ese ruido es vajarle el voolumen y escuchar atentamente (asi es como yo logro notarlo muy facilmente)

Tambien eh sabido que hay personas que les provoca dolor de cabeza cuando se encuentran en una habitacion donde hay una luz fluorecente; Dicen que la ven parpadear muy rapido pero lo suficiente para ser molesto

Explicale a tu jefe que con la edad se pierde la capacidad de oir algunas frecuencias y en especial las frecuencias tan altas como las que a ti te molestan


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 13, 2007)

Yo escucho el pitido del TV, y lo escucho de lejos. A veces estoy en la cama con todas las puertas cerradas y me doy cuenta que alguien prendió la tele en el living por ese ruidito.
Hay algunos TV, generalmente los de tubos grandes que hacen un ruido mas bien grave, como cuando conectás un gran transformador en una caja metálica y eso tapa el pitido.
Sería bueno, ya que tenés disponible un generador de funciones, que hagas una prueba auditiva de hasta qué frecuencias podés escuchar y hasta donde llega tu jefe, mediante un pequeño amplificador que responda bien a altas frecuencias y un buen tweeter.


----------



## nelsonm (Jul 13, 2007)

que raro 
nos sera que la respuesta en frecuencia de sus oidos sera un poco mayor que la comun entre la gente 
yo te recomendaria hacerte una de esas pruebas que se hacen en los otorrinolaringologos
para ver que onda
puede que hasta seas capaz de escuchar los silbatos para perros (jejeje es broma )


----------



## DobleA (Jul 13, 2007)

Muevo a Off Topic.

Yo escucho sin problemas el "pitido" de la TV, y no soy el único en mi casa. Se que mi hermana (que es un poco mayor que yo) también lo escucha. Lo mejor es como te dicen bajar el volumen y escuchar atentamente cerca de la TV.




			
				207324 dijo:
			
		

> Tambien eh sabido que hay personas que les provoca dolor de cabeza cuando se encuentran en una habitacion donde hay una luz fluorecente; Dicen que la ven parpadear muy rapido pero lo suficiente para ser molesto



Al rato de estar expuesto a esa luz me siento cansado y veo "raro". Por eso se recomienda mezclar estas luces con las incandescentes, ya que por la frecuencia de las fluorecentes es como si estas estuvieran apagándose y prendiendo constantemente (a una velocidad tremenda, por eso no lo notamos).


----------



## Gabf (Jul 13, 2007)

pitido de la tv 18,650 hz me parece  ... Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jul 13, 2007)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> pitido de la tv 18,650 hz me parece  ... Saludos



15.625 Hz PAL
15.734 Hz NTSC

y lo escucho a lo lejos


----------



## mati89 (Jul 15, 2007)

en tu trabajo te recomiendo que te pongas tapones de ule que los podes conseguir en la farmacia cuando trabajas en esa frecuencia


----------



## Saint_ (Jul 17, 2007)

Holaaaa a todos, tengo una "idea a lo que comenan".
en realidad el pitido que se escucha en los televisores que  tienen TRC
es orijinado por la frecuencia de oscilacion de la etapa horizontal que es de 17.75Khz
"mas o menos", esta oscilacion es normal en los televisores solo que no deveria ser tan audible,
pero en los televisares antiguos balnco y negro , se puede regular esa oscilacion en algun caso desaparese y en otro se hace mas notorio, de todos modos esto no deberia de ser tan molesto, en mi caso mo me molesta, pero lo escucho algunas veses cuando destapo mi televisor...
el problema a de ser que algunos an de tener oidos muy sensibles a frecuencias altas, ya que 17.75Khz esta casi en el finalde la respuesta en frecuencia del oido, recomiendo que bayan a un medico por lo de los iodos afectados.....
saludos.........


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 18, 2007)

¿Oídos afectados?, Saint, como supongo que, en algún sitio lo has leído, sabrás que se considera NORMAL el margen de frecuencia audible esta entre los 20Hz los 20Khz la mayoría somos casi sordos a frecuencias inferiores a estos 20Hz., aun que nos acabarían afectando, exposiciones prolongadas, dependiendo de los db que tuvieran. 

Las frecuencia audibles altas, que podríamos considerar "normales" a partir de los 18Khz., límite bastante normal y audible para casi todos... El problema de frecuencias superiores son dos, la primera las decibelios pueden ser infinitamente inferiores a los de baja frecuencia para que el oído los capte, además, la propagación de este tipo de frecuencias es muy alta, tan alta que un muro o una serie de ellos, pueden llegar a ser transparentes para dichas frecuencias; si a esto le añades que hay personas capaces de percibir cerca de los 30Khz. que, por cierto, no es una enfermedad. 

Dicho de otra forma: tu, yo y seguramente la mayoría de los mortales nunca lleguemos oír un sonido a tan alta frecuencia, sonido que puede ser enloquecedor para quien si lo percibe. Ten encuesta que es un sonido extremadamente agudo. 

Pero para que veas lo molesto que puede llegar a ser esto que se comenta, te invito a hacer la siguiente prueba o experimento: 
Conecta un generador de señales a un equipo de audio, ahora ajusta este generador a partir de los 1.000Hz. y vete subiendo en frecuencia, a partir de 10.000Hz. ya empieza a ser molesto, vete subiendo... Llegara un momento, que ya no lo oirás o bien porque eres sordo a esta frecuencia o porque el equipo es incapaz de reproducirla. 

Ahora ajusta el equipo justo antes que te desaparezca la señal audible y dejala fija en el equipo, el volumen moderadamente bajo o bajo ¿A ver cuánto eres capaz de aguantar?, incluso tapándote los oídos ¿de poco sirve verdad?. 

Así que, como podrás comprobar, quien se queja de estos sonidos, cuando continuos, se queja con fundado motivo. Son muchos los aparatos que los emiten.... pero como se supone que están fuera del rango audible...  Unos se pueden reajustar, otros la solución es más complicada

Por cierto, la visita al otorrino es conveniente hacerla cuando empieza a bajar la frecuencia audible o es necesario aumentar los decibelios para intentar oír lo mismo...  Aún que el caso que comentas parezca más una maldición que un don, no deja de ser, lejos de una enfermedad, un don

Saludos


----------



## MauroFF (Jul 29, 2007)

Si lo escuchas!, es porque tu oido lo siente, tu oido se estimula a esa frecuencia. Si tu jefe no lo escucha es porque su oido a esa fecuencia ya ni se mueve.
Tambien tiene que ver la percepción de cada persona.

Personalmente yo lo escucho, y me pasa eso de que me doy cuenta si esta o no encendido el TV al estar en otro lugar de la casa.

Un dia fue de locos... estaba llegando a mi casa y antes de entrar, cuando iva por el frente ya lo escuchaba. (si ya se... caguense de risa... no es joda bol.. jeje. es cierto!)


----------



## MaMu (Ago 1, 2007)

A que frecuencia estan las Suegras??

Seria tan feliz con solo hacer callar ese parloteo..


----------



## nelsonm (Ago 5, 2007)

¿ zumbido de taos ?


----------



## mroe- (Ago 13, 2007)

Yo con la tele prendida en este momento, y escucho la frecuencia a 1 metro y medio muy alto. igualmente si estoy haciendo algo me concentro tanto que no lo escucho =S o no me doy cuenta.

saludos

mroe-


----------



## Rentero (Ago 13, 2007)

Jejjeje

Menos mal....pensaba que era el único bicho raro del mundo que escuchaba cuando la tele estaba encendida.

Es verdad que tras un tiempo puede resultar molesto.
Yo entro en mi casa, y si la tele está encendida lo noto aunque esté con el volumen al mínimo jeje

Que cosas tiene la vida...


----------



## PICMIND (Ago 13, 2007)

Hola, el umbral normal de un humano esta entre 20 Hz y 20KHz, yo también noto muy facilmente el sonido, mucha personas también pueden, sin embargo como centran su atensión en otas cosas su cerebro lo ignora y no son conscientes de ello.

Sin embargo puedes ir con un otorrino o con un fonoaudiologo o incluso con un psicólogo para que te haga una prueba y así detemrinar tu umbral absoluto.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 14, 2007)

Hola a todos, ese pitido tiene las frecuencias que indicó capitanp. Se produce mecánicamente en el nucleo del FlyBack por efecto de lo que en física se conoce como "Magnetocontricción". Es prácticamente igual al efecto que se produce con las láminas de los núcleos de los transformadores de poder pero, a 50 o 60Hz según el caso.

Se reduce bastante si puedes pegar el núcleo, en caso de los flyback o las láminas de los transformadores de poder.

Lo que te indica PICMIND del "espectro" de las frecuencias auditivas del ser humano, es un poco exagerado. El promedio está entre lo 35Hz y los 15.000Hz.
Tan es así, que el audio de las transmisiones FM Stereo, se produce con un multiplexor a un fO de 19.000Hz. No sé si alguien sea capaz de escucharlo.

Lo extraño es que te cause trastornos ya que la intensidad sonora es baja.

Sin más que decir, me despido no sin antes saludarlos:

mcrven


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

ami me pasa lo mism con un tv philips de 20' es dijital y analogo  yo no lo soporto :evil: 
salu2


----------



## Antrhax (Nov 19, 2007)

HUmm! la verdad yo tambien escucho eso, y en realidad me fastidia, pero no es siempre, hay dias que no lo soporto y escucho hasta el tv del segundo piso... y lo de la luz fluorecente tambien, casi no la uso, pero para que no me moleste mucho compro silvania que nuevas casi no lo hacen... y siento como su estubiera periendo la vista.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 20, 2007)

yo con los ojos bendados, te puedo decir si la tele está prendida o no.


----------



## Luck_19 (Abr 15, 2009)

Yo tambien lo escucho y no lo soporto,Alguien sabe como eliminarlo?

Tiene que exixtir alguna forma de anularlo o almenos atunuarlo...si alguien conoce un metodo eficaz que por favor lo diga


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 15, 2009)

Estamoa hablando obviamente de televisores con tubo de rayos catodicos, o sea televisores convencionales no LCD.

el problema radica justamente en el oscilador de alta frecuencia, y el flyback q eleva esa tension a muy altos voltajes.

todo esto produce sonidos (y yo tambien los oigo a veces) y como han respondido son frecuencias mayores a 18Khz.

el prolema de tu dolor de cabeza es similar al efecto cuando se raya una tiza en un pizarrón o las uñas contra la pared. se produce un zumbido tan agudo q molesta mucho.

para atenuarlo no creo q haya manera.

se sabe q 2 ondas de igual frecuencia y magnitud, q se encuentren en el espacio defasada en un angulo correspondiente deberian cancelarse.en algunos puntos se reforzarían y en otros se anularían.

mi idea sería fabricar un oscilador de alta frecuencia y colocarlo cerca del tv.

cambiarlo de posición poco a poco hasta encontrar una hubicación q "cancele" el ruido del tele.

ciao.


----------



## Scull (Abr 17, 2009)

Yo he notado que algunas fuentes conmutadas emiten este sonido. Arreglando una impresora de esas de cinta si escuchas con atensión puedes oirlo.


----------



## juanma (Abr 17, 2009)

Pero a nadie le pasa derepente oir el zumbido agudo? Sin tele ni nada.

Estas en tu casa y derepente p i i i i i i , como si se taparan los oidos   

Uno que me confirme esto o sino creo que es mas grave de lo que pensaba   
Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Abr 17, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Pero a nadie le pasa derepente oir el zumbido agudo? Sin tele ni nada.
> 
> Estas en tu casa y derepente p i i i i i i , como si se taparan los oidos
> 
> ...


Lo del dolor de cabeza al escuchar sonidos de alta frecuencia es relativamente normal, pero escuchar pitidos que no provengan de una fuente externa (osea escucharlos "porque si") es mas cercano a una enfermedad. Aca tenés un articulo de Wikipedia sobre esos sonidos


----------



## jorger (Abr 18, 2009)

Yo también lo escucho en mi tv philips de 29'' .Algunas veces me resulta molesto e ''incómodo'' ,tengo que irme a la habitación algunas veces para no escucharlo  :evil: 
Un saludo


----------



## juanma (Abr 18, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Lo del dolor de cabeza al escuchar sonidos de alta frecuencia es relativamente normal, pero escuchar pitidos que no provengan de una fuente externa (osea escucharlos "porque si") es mas cercano a una enfermedad. Aca tenés un articulo de Wikipedia sobre esos sonidos


Dolor de cabeza no me produce, es la sensacion de ese piiiii por un cierto tiempo. Es un poco molesta en el sentido de saber que no viene de un tele (hasta donde se). Igualmente voy a ver bien ese tema en wiki a ver que dice.
Y llegado el caso, consulta medica   

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Abr 18, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Estamoa hablando obviamente de televisores con tubo de rayos catodicos, o sea televisores convencionales no LCD.


 Eso diselo al inverter de la pantalla de mi portatil  


			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> para atenuarlo no creo q haya manera.
> se sabe q 2 ondas de igual frecuencia y magnitud, q se encuentren en el espacio defasada en un angulo correspondiente deberian cancelarse.en algunos puntos se reforzarían y en otros se anularían.
> mi idea sería fabricar un oscilador de alta frecuencia y colocarlo cerca del tv.
> cambiarlo de posición poco a poco hasta encontrar una hubicación q "cancele" el ruido del tele.
> ciao.


Tendría que ser un ajuste muy preciso y tener que hacerlo cada vez que se enciende el TV. Pienso que sería mejor un par de gotitas de loctite en las ferritas porque, por lo que pude averiguar el ruido aparece cuando el núcleo o alguna espira está suelta y resuena a la frecuencia de oscilación exactamente:


			
				capitanp dijo:
			
		

> 15.625 Hz PAL
> 15.734 Hz NTSC


Cuando tengo dos televisores delante y empiezan a "cantar" o los apago o me tengo que marchar ya que el ruido me llega a ser insoportable. Lo curioso es que mis familiares y mis amigos, exceptuando alguno, no lo oyen por lo que cuando me quejo piensan que estoy de broma.   
saludos.


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 18, 2009)

Amigos, la "enfermedad" se llama Juventud, y se cura con el tiempo. Yo ya no oigo nada arriba de 10 kHz (tengo 56) y , realmente, me gustaría mucho tener dolor de cabeza por 17KHz de alguna fuente, pero eso ya es el pasado. Ahora, la sensación de "oidos tapados"+pitido agudo, que alguna vez la tuve, si es de poca duración no es nada; si continúa: corriendo al Otorrino ! Suerte.


----------



## thevenin (Abr 18, 2009)

Yo también oigo esos pitidos y tengo 32 años. 
Decir que también depende de si has maltratado durante años tu oido, los que no captamos esas frecuencias con facilidad.

Y la respuesta según estudios es de 20 a 20khz, estamos hablando de los extremos, la mayoría de la población tiene una horquilla algo inferior a esta.

Saliéndome un poco del tema, quise probar con Proteus a ver cual era la mayor frecuencia que podía oir yo, y me he llevado una desilusión, en la respuesta con audio (dentro de simulation graph a la derecha).

Los 5khz se oye como un pitido muyy muy fino, muy agudo; pero 20 khz es otra vez ¡¡más grave!, es más , incluso llega a reproducir en forma sonora frecuencias de 50 khz, lo cual indica que algo pasa con la simulación.

No sé si será la velocidad del procesador.


----------



## jorger (Abr 18, 2009)

thevenin dijo:
			
		

> Saliéndome un poco del tema, quise probar con Proteus a ver cual era la mayor frecuencia que podía oir yo, y me he llevado una desilusión, en la respuesta con audio (dentro de simulation graph a la derecha).
> 
> Los 5khz se oye como un pitido muyy muy fino, muy agudo; pero 20 khz es otra vez ¡¡más grave!, es más , incluso llega a reproducir en forma sonora frecuencias de 50 khz, lo cual indica que algo pasa con la simulación.
> 
> No sé si será la velocidad del procesador.



No eres el único,a mí tambien me pasaba....
Ponía una frecuencia de 5khz y se oía un pitido fino,no mucho.Luego a lo mejor lo ponía a 10kz y no se escuchaba nada.Me daba por probar a 32khz (no se exactamente si era esa frecuencia) y se escuchaba un pitido bastante más grave que con 5Khz...  

No creo que sea del procesador....el mío es de 1,6 Ghz...
Yo creo que es un bug del programa.

Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2009)

yo intente en un generador de audio profesional para PC y aun esta el problema... Me imagino que es por las tejetas de sonido de las pc. tienen un cierto rango de frecuencias que no se deben de pasar. Quisaz eso sea lo que cause las frecuencias "raras".

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Depende de la tarjeta y los audífonos que oigas. Unos buenos audífonos seguro llegan a los 20 khz, pero unos malos no se, la tarjeta de sonido no creo que llegue tampoco. Lo mejor que podes hacer es medir la frecuencia de salida, para asegurarte de que sale esa frecuencia. También podrías intentar captarlos con un micrófono (si llegan a esas frecuencias) y medirlo también. Pero eso ya es mucho trabajo.
Podrías probar con un oscilador (y no complicarte por la tarjeta de sonido).
Ni lo intenten con los clásicos parlantitos de pc.


----------



## karl (Abr 23, 2009)

el zumbido que escuchan se debe a que los capacitores y las bobinas "cantan", cuando se les aplica corriente se alcanzan a deformar mecanicamente (cargas iguales se rechazan, cargas iguales se atraen), es un zumbido que esta relacionado a la forma en que funcionan estos aparatos (se escucha lo mismo con un flash de camara fotografica, pero mas fuerte).
El zumbido lo pueden escuchar aquellos que tienen un oido mas sensible (hombres y mujeres jovenes, y mujeres no tan jovenes generalmente), y si es molesto, al grado que se diseño un "arma" basada en esto para ahuyentar chamacos de centros comerciales. El unico problema es que los chamacos grabaron el sonido y lo usan en sus celulares para llamarse sin que los adultos lo oigan.
Tengo una grabacion del mismo en la casa, en cuanto pueda la añado.
Otra historia chistosa es que los inventores del control remoto para TV experimentaron originalmente con ultrasonido, un martillo golpeaba un diapazon de unos 24-25 Khz que se suponia que solo oiria el perro de la casa, y todo iba muy bien hasta que la secre que trabajaba al lado les dijo molesta que "o callaban ese chillido o ella renunciaba". por eso movieron primero las frecuencias (diapazones mas cortos) y luego cambiaron a rayos infrarojos.


----------



## Scull (Abr 28, 2009)

J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> Amigos, la "enfermedad" se llama Juventud, y se cura con el tiempo. Yo ya no oigo nada arriba de 10 kHz (tengo 56) y , realmente, me gustaría mucho tener dolor de cabeza por 17KHz de alguna fuente, pero eso ya es el pasado. Ahora, la sensación de "oidos tapados"+pitido agudo, que alguna vez la tuve, si es de poca duración no es nada; si continúa: corriendo al Otorrino ! Suerte.



Esto es verdad, a medida que las personas envejecen su rango de frec va disminuyendo progresivamente sobre todo con los sonidos de alta frec o sumbidos.Cuando tengamos 60 años no nos quejaremos de este problema por dos razones: no escucharemos este pitido y por que todos los televisores para ese entonces seran tecnologia tft o cristal liquido! jeje


----------



## karl (Abr 28, 2009)

Scull, entonces nos quejaremos de que la televisión esta muy baja, muy oscura y borrosa y hay corrientes de aire por todos lados he he he!


----------



## Scull (Abr 29, 2009)

Eso tu lo dices por que tal vez a ti para ese entonces los nietos y bisnietos te dejaran ver la television y quejarte frente a ella, por que tal vez se de el caso de que algunos de nosostros ni tengamos la oportunidad de hacerlo


----------

